# [Request] Duplicate this Wallpaper



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

The Blue scheme in this wallpaper is what i'm looking for. I tried pulling it out of GC 2.0 (which is how I got it to begin with) and the scheme changed to green. I would love to have it back in blue. Thanks!
View attachment 1608


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

For the record, that's a photo taken by Romain Guy. The original can be found here.

Might be as simple as taking the original and putting a transparent blue layer over it in PS. I don't have PS or PS skills or I would try it for ya :androidwink:.


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

Best I could do on my POS work machine, it's still a little bright compared to your sample.

wallpaper.jpg


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

You have made me a VERY happy person. Thanks TONS!


----------

